

Most Popular Programming Languages of 2014 - hamdal
http://blog.codeeval.com/codeevalblog/2014

======
jbellis
Objective-C is less popular than Haskell? Java is less popular than Python?

Doesn't pass the smell test:
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=java%2Cpython%2Cobjective-...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=java%2Cpython%2Cobjective-c%2Chaskell&l=)

~~~
bronson
Agree 100%. However, the trends look right to me.

Ascending: Python, JS, Ruby, C#, Scala, ObjC, Cloj, and barely C++ and C

Declining: Java, PHP, Perl

TCL is ascending! 0.02% -> 0.03%. :)

------
ChikkaChiChi
Does a really good job of showcasing what codeeval's target focus should be
for their business, but this doesn't reflect commonly held beliefs as to what
languages are seeing the highest volume of activity.

------
topbanana
I really don't see why C# usage would have jumped by 100% last year. And I
don't believe the 900% jump in the previous year.

This probably shows they landed a big Microsoft shop as a customer in 2012 and
a smaller one in 2013.

~~~
yulaow
In reality I can see it perfectly. And that's probably thanks to windows
phone. Here in EU windows phone has almost a 10% of marketshare on each state
(in some also more than 15% and more than IOS).

The last year I and my startup would develop our app only for ios and android.
When wp went over the 5-6% our investors ask us to develop also for it asap.

For what I know, almost all startups in my incubator, which are working in the
mobile app field, are now focusing in that platform while the previous year no
one of them was considering it.

And something like it is happening also for w8.

So yes, i think a +100% is also a low esteem

------
inglor
That's not really a good estimate... Just submissions in codeeval

~~~
timje1
Agreed, it's not a very well labeled article. 'Programming Languages most
submitted to CodeEval in 2014' would be better.

~~~
gms7777
I don't think its necessarily poorly named, given that it is published on the
CodeEval blog and in the first line of the article, in bold, they name the
source of their data. Its not a great title for an HN submission though as
that context is missing.

------
justincormack
Here is a different set of measures that puts JavaScript first, followed by
Java [http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2014/01/22/language-
rankings-1-14...](http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2014/01/22/language-
rankings-1-14/)

~~~
rch
I really like the 'open research' model Red Monk aspires to. Their rankings
fit my expectations better than those in the linked article too.

------
meritt
Needs a subtitle: "Among our users which mostly come from the enterprise
world."

~~~
asdasf
What are you basing that on? They have python as #1 by a large margin, when
literally every other language popularity measure has it somewhere down the
list below java, C++, PHP, etc. If it were skewed towards "enterprise" users
wouldn't we expect to see java, C# and C++ getting boosts rather than python?

~~~
meritt
Well, I'd argue that Python specifically has a substantial userbase from the
mathematics, statistics and econometric world that rarely bleeds over to other
languages, and those people tend to exist more densely in larger
organizations.

It's just a heavily biased article is all. We could do a poll on HN and you'd
see a dramatically different landscape. I bet C# wouldn't even register on the
graph.

~~~
nctime
>We could do a poll on HN and you'd see a dramatically different landscape. I
bet C# wouldn't even register on the graph.

You'd lose that bet. Here are two HN polls.

[http://readwrite.com/2012/06/05/5-ways-to-tell-which-
program...](http://readwrite.com/2012/06/05/5-ways-to-tell-which-programming-
lanugages-are-most-popular#awesm=~ouPepxaWutSQYg)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3746692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3746692)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6527104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6527104)

~~~
meritt
Nice, I stand corrected (and definitely would have lost that bed!) That's a
considerably larger population of C# users than I would have expected from the
startup-centric HN userbase.

------
girvo
I find that table _super_ hard to parse :( is that just me?

~~~
dmlorenzetti
At least they provide a table. The chart is just terrible, made by somebody
who cares more about visual entertainment than about conveying information.

------
jayvanguard
This is so completely utterly broken I don't know why they publish it each
year. At least try to fix it so it matches our current planet.

Surely they can tell that javascript and objective-c with their overlap with
'web', 'dhtml', 'jquery', 'ios', 'iphone', etc. and other such terms are
skewed compared to the easily disambiguated 'python'.

------
kshep
I love the comment:

"Perhaps you should fix those mistakes in your "% Change" column... Looks like
some rows show a decrease when there is an increase (for example C in 2012 is
4.9 and 4.10 in 2013, and % change here is -16% ...)."

I have to remember to add "What's the % change between 4.9 and 4.10?" to my
list of tech interview questions.

------
rk0567
Here is a similar analysis on Top 10 programming language (based on Hacker
News Poll, 2 years ago) : [http://blog.sudobits.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/03/popular-...](http://blog.sudobits.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/03/popular-programming-lang.png)

(full article here : [http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/03/28/top-10-most-popular-
prog...](http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/03/28/top-10-most-popular-programming-
languages-of-2012/))

------
runjake
Rather than timely-to-interpret percentages, I'd rather see the change deltas
in units or something else that is more easily directly comparable.

------
aioprisan
Depends how you define "popular". Perhaps activity on GitHub is more fitting,
where JS wins, hands-down: [http://adambard.com/blog/top-github-languages-
for-2013-so-fa...](http://adambard.com/blog/top-github-languages-for-2013-so-
far/)

------
batmansbelt
This is the most popular languages _for this site_. If you look at the job
market I'd really be surprised if Java and PHP weren't still far in the lead.

------
abc_lisper
The title is misleading. If any, it reinforces the fact that python is a good
language for solving puzzles, writing scripts, and _may be_ small projects.

------
JimmaDaRustla
Big thing I see here is PHP down 55% YoY. Big statement on such a "long
lasting" language.

~~~
gregmolnar
You rarely hire a PHP developer for his algorithm skills and that's what you
can screen with codeeval. By the way I don't think codeeval is a good way of
measuring developer skills as some people who is very good with algorithms
struggle with simple real world problems and vica versa. But that's another
topic :)

------
peteratt
Very surprised by that 1.2% of Haskell share, shame they didn't have data from
previous years.

~~~
jayvanguard
It doesn't. Their methodology is just broken.

------
rubiquity
Your absolute positioned social sharing widget makes this unreadable on my
iPhone 5.

------
stox
Python is #1, I never thought I would live to see the day.

~~~
alagappanr
Though I'd love to see the day come, it really hasn't dawned on us yet. This
ranking is based on a small subset of data viz. codeeval submissions, so
hardly conclusive.

------
lucb1e
Most popular of 2014? Isn't this a bit... early?

------
aldanor
gg php

